# periods after the pill?



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

this isn't strictly an IBS question but seeing as I went off the BC pill to see how it affects my IBS thought Id post here - have been off pill for month and half - first month got 2 periods in the month fine this month (13 days after last P) am having another P but the amount is very low and its very dark almost black? does this sound like something to worry about dont want to phone by Gynae if I dont have to he's very pro-pill and dont feel like the lecture re going off my pill, Thanks,


----------



## DommieDo (Aug 9, 2001)

I wouldnt worry too much at this stage - when I came off the pill for a 6 month break it took about 4 months for them to get some routine etc. And the black i wouldnt worry about either - i get this and although i dont know exactly what it is i know it is normal


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I am still on the pill, but just wanted to add I've had that black discharge also. For me it was spotting between periods that was blackish. I just called my gyno, said I was spotting between periods and they switched me to a new pill. Don't be scared by it! ~Mrs. Mason


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

Going on or off the pill affects your hormones your periods may be screwed up a while.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Saffie,I have never taken the pill, although I have had my dr. suggest it over and over again.. but I refused. I guess the point I am trying to make is that if YOU choose not to take it, it is up to YOU , not him.If he feels so strongly about your taking it, then maybe he should take it himself.. lol just kiddingSorry, but I have a difficult time with drs who push or insist on their patients taking medication.Have a good one,Jeanne


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Dark blood is old blood, bright red blood is fresh blood. If you are seeing very dark blood, it has taken a while to make its way out, which sometimes happens when your flow is light.How much bleeding or spotting are you talking about? Could this be spotting from ovulation?


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

thanks guys, Luna think your right my real(!) period happened so think that was ovulation have been on the pill for so long have forgotten that when not manipulated your body has its own ideas about things! Jeanne have the same attitude to docs re IBS I took myself off absolutely everything (including pill) the only thing I still do is modify my diet and I feel so much better (mentally at least)for it feel like I have some control back - we are in control of our own bodies more people need to realise that! thanks M


----------



## DommieDo (Aug 9, 2001)

LunaI never knew that about the dark blood - learn something new everyday!!


----------

